# [$49.00] D16 - LuSH-101 on sale. Thoughts?



## creativeforge (Mar 23, 2017)

There is no affiliate link here, just wanted to hear comments about this synth that seems to be fairly well rated!

http://www.pluginboutique.com/product/1-Instruments/4-Synth/413-LuSH-101






Cheers!


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 23, 2017)

I love it. Tasty sounding, enjoyable to play with lots of built in effects so you can build and alter your sound fast. At the current price it is a steal. There is a demo available.


----------



## creativeforge (Mar 24, 2017)

heisenberg said:


> I love it. Tasty sounding, enjoyable to play with lots of built in effects so you can build and alter your sound fast. At the current price it is a steal. There is a demo available.



Thanks! How is the power load on your machine?


----------



## rossominerale (Mar 24, 2017)

I have downloaded the demo and CPU seems pretty high on a Macbook Pro 13" dual core i7 3ghz (2014) with 16 GB of ram.

These are 5 notes played simultaneously on a 3 layer patch, preset CS-80 Hymne, as you can see it hits hard on the CPU already. it's a pity, it sounds absolutely lovely. Just a quick test, maybe others have more experience on a day to day usage?


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Mar 24, 2017)

It is a great synth but eats quite some CPU depending on the patch. The sound itself is great. Too bad there aren't that many presets for sale. Underrated synth in my opinion. If you know how to create the sounds you like you'll have a nice tool in your arsenal. And for that price it's a no-brainer.


----------



## rossominerale (Mar 24, 2017)

I have noticed that multicore support was not active by default. Once activated, I can play a few more notes (I would say 4-5 more then it starts to do some voice stealing, but I guess that depends from the patch). Also, I am using Normal quality rather than Ultra, and 128 sample buffer. Hope this helps a bit!

It sounds really really good and fun to use though, apart from the GUI a bit too small. Also, the presets are pretty good in my opinion.

EDIT: The GUI can be resized to 1449x900 from the original 1087x675 which makes everything better, still all the elements look a bit small.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 24, 2017)

LuSH-101 is one of my favorite VST-Synths. 

I highly recommend it.


----------



## ghobii (Mar 24, 2017)

This is a really great, underrated synth. CPU usage can vary widely as you can stack up to 8 instances all with completely different settings. You could actually write a song with just one patch.


----------



## heisenberg (Mar 24, 2017)

creativeforge said:


> Thanks! How is the power load on your machine?



Never had any issues. I have a beefy desktop.


----------



## muziksculp (Mar 24, 2017)

You really don't need 8 layers to make fat or interesting sounds with LuSH-101

Two to Four layers is plenty for me.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 24, 2017)

Just did a rundown on the demo. Very impressive. Some sounds that are very unique (especially in Basses, Pads, and Leads) that are nowhere else that I know (and I have Omnisphere, Rob Papen, and U-he Synths). And many sounds are crispier here than other synths, that will help them stand out in a mix. Although for me only about 10% of the sounds really shine, with this synth that's still 160 patches just in the factory library. Def worth the $49 IMHO.

Also have to give it a thumbs up for browser layout. In my mind even cooler than Omni, because the Keyboard layout below shows you where all the sames are, including velocity layers, in an easy to read color coded format.
Really wish other synths would disply like this (including Kontakt).


----------



## woodsdenis (Mar 26, 2017)

At that price a no brainer, great synth.


----------



## kurtvanzo (Mar 27, 2017)

Does anyone here own the Presets from Audio Mind Project? They had a bundle of 500 presets for the Lush-101 that sound great but the ship closed for good last September (they had a closeout price on every preset they made for only $27). Can't find it for sale anywhere. If anyone has these presets (or the Presets from them for FM8) please PM me, I'd be glad to pay for a copy.


----------

